# A New York Get Together



## kalmkidd (Apr 17, 2010)

would anyone be interested in another NY/NYC meet up. say early May on a saturday or sunday. just trying to get a base of who would be interested.


----------



## pbelarge (Apr 17, 2010)

Kalmkidd

I am interested.


----------



## kalmkidd (Apr 17, 2010)

where you live bro. im from nyc so i know it very well but im now upstate in dutchess county.


----------



## Paul Ron (Apr 18, 2010)

Set a date, time n place to meet? 

Sounds like fun.


----------



## kalmkidd (Apr 21, 2010)

im thinking grand central station would be a ideal place sense some are not exactly in the city and will be commuting. would sat or sun be best is the next question. and im thinking second weekend in may.


----------



## pbelarge (Apr 21, 2010)

May 8th or 15th?

I am presenting on the 15th, so I obviously will not be available.


----------



## kalmkidd (Apr 22, 2010)

the 8th will work. grand central meet spot who else is in.


----------



## Paul Ron (Apr 23, 2010)

I've always wanted to shoot in GCS. I'll be camping the 8th n can't make that. The 15th is better.


----------



## kalmkidd (Apr 24, 2010)

what if we shoot for the the weekend after the 15th so everyone can make it. i dont wanna leave anyone out.


----------



## Paul Ron (Apr 28, 2010)

Just got word I have to take my wife's uncle for surgery on the 15th. I would have loved to shoot GCS with you guys. 

Do it again? Next time?


----------

